# eat big to get big



## dudcki27 (May 2, 2013)

SERIES THREE Ep.#2 EAT BIG TO GET BIG with SUPERMUTANT Rich Piana - YouTube






He actually enjoys eating.


----------



## VanillaMandingo (May 7, 2013)

I REALLY need to start eating more. I needed to see that


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 8, 2013)

This was great man, thanks!


----------



## Marshall (May 8, 2013)

Good post bro ! Shit, when I eat that much I just get fat and am half his size 

Seems like a cool dude.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 8, 2013)

First off, yeah I would get super fat-

Secondly- that "snack" of Greek yogurt and whey has at the very least 160g of protein, not "about 80" like he said..

I really like this guy, but again it goes to show how genetics play the biggest part here, he doesn't watch what he eats really and the guy is pretty lean. This is pure mesomorph right there, he could probably eat shit all day every day and still look great.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2013)

More, more, more, and more is what I get from that  Great video.....  I love food about as much as him.


----------



## dudcki27 (May 8, 2013)

I've been doing the oatmeal/protein powder and the greek yogurt/protein powder thing for a while now.


----------



## Big-John (May 8, 2013)

I have always eaten oatmeal and greek yogurt but never thought about adding whey to it. But this guy is a beast!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2013)

Big-John said:


> I have always eaten oatmeal and greek yogurt but never thought about adding whey to it. But this guy is a beast!



I like uncooked oatmeal blended in the blender with a couple scoops whey, a banana, 10 oz milk, and a couple handfulls ice in the morning.


----------



## Marshall (May 9, 2013)

I use to always put chocolate protein powder in my oatmeal, but now I like butter and brown sugar better. Probably should get back to protein powder


----------



## Big-John (May 10, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I like uncooked oatmeal blended in the blender with a couple scoops whey, a banana, 10 oz milk, and a couple handfulls ice in the morning.



I might have to try that!


----------



## formula1069 (May 10, 2013)

SHIT ! we can eat cocoa pebbles and ice cream 
I gotta change up my diet :headbang:


----------



## Alfie (May 15, 2013)

Discuss your issues with your family, Consume 2/3 cup of water,
Avoid liquor, caffeinated drinks and other stimulating elements....


----------



## zman12 (Jun 8, 2013)

That is a lot for eating I wish I could eat out like that and the Ben & Jerry's. I know I would be fat.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 8, 2013)

He's a beast.  He looked like king kong picking up those bananas!  I eat a cup of that yogurt with whey two times a day thanks to this video!  Shit's dessert brother!


----------

